# Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,
mein ca. 10 Jahre alter Kescherstab nervt mittlerweile doch ungemein. Ich verwende den 1,80m langen Stab sowohl für die Futterschaufel, als auch für den Kescher. Nun ist der Kescherstab aber defekt. 

 Wobei das nicht ganz richtig ist, der Stab an sich ist nicht defekt, sondern die Alu-Aufnahmemuffe – diese ist mittlerweile einfach verschlissen. Leider habe ich nirgends einfach nur so eine Muffe gefunden, weshalb ich mich für einen Reparatur-Versuch entschlossen habe. 







Es handelt sich bei der Muffe um das für Angelgeräte übliche (British Standad Fine = BSF) 3/8 Zoll Innengewinde.

Mein Idee war, in der Muffe einen Quick Release Connector „fest“ einzubauen und dann über das Adapter-Stück wahlweise Kescher oder Futterschaufel auf den Stab zu klippen. 

Ein Quick Release Connector ist 2-teilig. Er besteht aus einem Außengewinde unten und einem Innengewinde (Muffe) oben. Die beiden Teile lassen sich über eine magnetische Schiebevorrichtung  schnell voneinander trennen. 






Besonders beliebt ist dieses Qucik Release System für elektronische Bissanzeiger. Man muss diese dann nicht mehr alle runterschrauben, sondern kann sie einfach ausklippen. 

Um den unteren Teil des Quick Release Adapters in der defekten Muffe festzukriegen habe ich mir überlegt, das Teil zunächst einzukleben, und dann später mit einem Metallstift nochmal zu sichern. 

Also etwas 2-Komponenten Kleber, ein paar Fasern Flachs und rein damit.
















Nach einiger Zeit hielt das dann auch schon fest und ich konnte die Vorbereitungen für die Bohrung treffen. 

Tipp: Bevor man bohrt, die gewünschte Stelle mit Hammer und Nagel markieren. Dann hat man auch einen besseren Ansatzpunkt. 





Die Bohrung habe ich mit einem kleinen Metallbohrer durchgeführt. Sie geht durch die alte Muffe und durch den eingeklebten Quick Release Connector. 











Jetzt könnte man da z.B. eine Schraube durchmachen, ich habe einfach einen kleinen Metall-Splint durchgeschoben und ihn umgebogen. 











Am Ende sieht das ganze dann so aus. 
















Ich bin mal gespannt ob das hält.


----------



## gründler (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Kann ich auch mit dienen,Kescher Anbauteile etc. etliches mit Quick  Connectoren versehen und z.t verklebt wie du.

Geht wunderbar.

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Jupp.
So hab ich das auch für den Kescher.#6

Viel schneller als immer ranschrauben.....abschrauben.:m


----------



## Andal (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Ich fürchte, die überstehenden Enden des Splintes werden dir Ärger mit dem Netz und allerlei Grünzeug einfahren. Das solltest du eleganter machen. Sonst: Gut geworden! #6

Einfachste Verbesserung: Etwas passenden Schrumpfschlauch über das obere Ende des Stabes und die Splintenden damit abdecken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Die Frage wird nur sein, wie schnell der Quick Release-Connector (also das obere Stück) ausgnaddelt.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das toll für Banksticks, Pieper etc., aber wenn Gewicht drauf wirkt (wie es beim Kescher nunmal so ist) ist das Teil schnell hinüber.

Habs vor einiger auch probiert, da mir das Abschrauben immer auf die Eier ging.
Nach 2x Keschern war der Connector fertig und ich schraub seitdem wieder.

Besser neuen Stab kaufen wenns Gewinde nimmer tut.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

@Andal

Guter Hinweis, Danke. 
Ich muss mal noch nach einem Net Float schauen, das würde das dann auch überdecken. Mal gucken ob ich noch ein schwarzes Isolierband irgendwo rumliegen habe, das sollte es für den Anfang auch mal tun. Schrumpfschlauch hab ich in so großen Durchmessern nicht da. 

@Bimmelrudi
Das ist auch meine Sorge.... 
Aber einen neuen Kescherstab will ich aus Prinzip nicht kaufen... Wenn es so nicht funktioniert, dann nehme ich einfach das obere Teil vom Quick Release Adapter und klebe bzw. schraube den in das defekte Gewinde vom Kescherstab. Da muss ich dann zwar auch wieder schrauben - spare mir aber den Neukauf


----------



## Andal (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Soll ich dir ein Stückerl Schrumpfschlauch schicken?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Danke für das Angebot  
Ist aber nicht nötig, da übersteigt das Porto schon den Warenwert. 

Werde mir demnächst eh mal so ein ganzes Sortiment mit verschiedenen Schrumpfschläuchen gönnen, kann man doch öfter gebrauchen.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Alles klar. Dann besorg dir auch solche, die innen mit Kleber sind. Die halten "Bombe"!


----------



## feederbrassen (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Mach den Splint wieder da raus und ne Popniete rein oder eine Schraube.
Ist sauberer:q
Aber das mit dem Connector finde ich toll.
Werde ich mir mal besorgen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Hallo,
was kostet so ein Connector?  Einen 3m Kescherstab habe ich schon neu für 10€ gekauft. Das mit dem Connector wird auf Dauer nicht halten, besser ist ein Adapter (eine Seite Aussengewinde eine Seite Innengewinde). Zum sichern verwendet man einen Paßstift oder Kerbstift (Splint sieht einfach doof aus). Solche Stifte bekommt man im Metallfachhandel oder von einem Metaller. ******* grade Klug, aber als Feinmechaniker und Dreher kann ich nicht anders.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Hierzulande kosten solche Quick Connectors round about 3-4€ das Stück.


----------



## Meefo 46 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Moin .

Ich mach da mal den Klug*******r modus an,

Paß oder kerbstift ist natürlich ideal er muß nur ganz eng sitzen.

(ohne spiel)Ansonsten keine schleche Idee.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

@kuttenkarl
Ich bin um Hinweise ja dankbar - bin absolut kein Hand- oder Heimwerker. 

Jetzt werde ich erstmal schauen, ob diese Konstruktion überhaupbt hält, wenn das der Fall ist mach ich mir um die Perfektion Gedanken


----------



## zokker (24. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Ich mach da mal den Klug*******r modus an,
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung Modus, würde besser passen



Gut gemacht Franz#6, wegschmeißen und neu kaufen kann ja jeder.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich erstmal schauen, ob diese Konstruktion überhaupbt hält, wenn das der Fall ist mach ich mir um die Perfektion Gedanken



Wie gesagt, das Problem wird der Aufsteckkopf sein, weil er einfach nicht genug Halt durch die kleinen Kugeln bekommt.
Das Alu gnaddelt halt schnell aus, da sieht man ruckzuck Abrieb dran.

Ich hab mich nach dem 2.Mal Keschern nicht mehr getraut das Ding an der Spundwand zu benutzen, hatte echt Schiss das mir beim Keschern eines Zanders es den kompletten Kescherkopf dann abzieht und ich nur noch den Stab halte |uhoh:

Ich könnt mir aber vorstellen, das sowas hier schon mehr abkann...bei dem Preis erwarte ich das einfach |bigeyes
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/jrc-quick-release-adaptor.html

Etwas günstiger und vermutlich nicht so kräftig
https://www.angel-abc.de/angelzubeh...MI5aOn-cy91gIV08myCh1zkgbAEAQYAiABEgLiVPD_BwE


----------



## feederbrassen (24. September 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> (Splint sieht einfach doof aus), aber als Feinmechaniker und Dreher kann ich nicht anders.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Sonst wärst du auch schnell arbeitslos. :q

Wer so einen Beruf ausübt achtet auf so etwas, alles andere ist für solche Leute huddel. 
Nichts für ungut Franz, du bist wahrscheinlich ein Schreibtischtäter :m


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Wollte nochmal kurzes Feedback geben:

Habe mit dem "Umbau" bis jetzt 4x gekeschert. Bislang hält das recht gut.


----------



## Gohann (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben! An meinem Feederkescher ist auch das Gewinde um! Das Alu macht es nicht lange. Dazu mal eine Frage: Muss man heutzutage 100€ und mehr für einen Kescherstiel ausgeben, damit das Gewinde aus Messing ist? ;+#q Da könnte ich echt reihern!|gr: Mein erster Kescherstiel mit Gewinde zum aufschrauben hat vor zig Jahren 9,99 DM! gekostet. Mein jetziger 28€! Das Gewinde des ersten war aus Messing, der Stiel aus Alu. Er hat jahrelang gute Dienste getan, später mit einem aufgeschraubten Gaffhaken manchen Dorsch über die Reling geholt. Ohne Probleme!#6 Habe ihn leider in Norwegen liegen lassen.

Überlege noch ob ich den aktuellen, er hat gerade mal von Mai an gehalten reklamieren soll oder reparieren soll|kopfkrat.
Sicher bekäme ich Ersatz. Der wird aber auch nicht länger halten. Habe nämlich noch nen alten verbogenen  Bank Stick rumligen, dessen Messinggewinde noch Top in Schuss ist. Da lässt sich der Kescherkopf bombenfest dranschrauben. Ich glaube das ist die bessere Alternative!:g

Hätte nicht gedacht, das man wegen eines defkten Kescherstiels so viel schreiben kann!:q

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Hans52152 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Defektes Kescherstabgewinde – Reparatur mittels Quick Release Connector*

Google doch mal nach helicoil. Gibt es als Gewindeeinsatz und Drahtgewinde. Kann man mit "Loctite hochfest " einsetzen.


----------

